
Ask HN: What software and services do you pay for personally? - lonewolf_ninja
What are some of the software products and services that you pay for with your own money? These could include domain name, hosting, music&#x2F;video subscriptions, images, file hosting etc. Please list the product and not the category (Netflix, Spotify and not music&#x2F;video service).
======
jenkstom
JetBrains toolbox, play music, netflix, amazon prime, lastpass, packtpub,
domains (namecheap, google and gandi), hosting (Digital Ocean, Linode, Vultr,
online.net and ovh.ie), amazon glacier, audible, myfitnesspal, ancestry.com. I
think that covers it. You should be able to build nice marketing profile for
me now.

~~~
lonewolf_ninja
Interesting list.

Do you use the hosting providers for personal projects? Why the need to have
different providers?

I use the free version of MyFitnessPal and it seems to satisfy my needs for
tracking macros and calories. Is there an additional benefit to using the paid
version?

------
derricgilling
Apple Music (with gift cards ;)) DashLane Namecheap Dropbox (surprised haven't
seen this yet) Github

~~~
lonewolf_ninja
I replaced dropbox with Microsoft OneDrive when I received a ton of free space
as part of a promotion.

------
lonewolf_ninja
Some of the items that I pay for out of my pocket:

1\. YouTube/Google Play Music

2\. Netflix

3\. Webfaction

4\. Name.com

5\. Amazon Prime

6\. GitHub

7\. You Need A Budget

8\. PyCharm

9\. Sublime Text

10\. IVPN

